# Southern Michigan Streams



## Unknown angler (Jul 28, 2019)

Why do I feel like the brown trout fishing is better in our southern unmentionable streams than in some of the big name rivers up north? I cant be the only one feeling this way?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

You're not! They're just not discussed...


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

That's why they're unmentionables  Most of the streams I fish, most of the fishermen never stray too far from the parking lot. You gotta put the work in and hoof it to the good holes.


----------



## Unknown angler (Jul 28, 2019)

tincanary said:


> That's why they're unmentionables  Most of the streams I fish, most of the fishermen never stray too far from the parking lot. You gotta put the work in and hoof it to the good holes.


I couldn't agree more. My best spots are off the path on type 4 streams. Finding them is half the fun.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

There are some great spots in southern streams. I would definitely say bigger fish are readily available in many farm ditches compared to many northern streams. "Better" is a relative term to me. Often times conditions seem to be the biggest factor. Most of the southern streams I fish targetting larger fish are marginal and once the weather turns hot the fish disappear. Even during prime water temps many of these streams have tiny sections where most of the trout are found. Sadly, about 7 years ago the best "big fish" stretch I had the pleasure of finding was dredged and the trees cut from the banks by the road commission. It was only a couple miles of stream and has not recovered since. Most of the "trophy" 20+ inch fish I have caught have come from southern Michigan (below) M 46.


----------



## Unknown angler (Jul 28, 2019)

Trout King said:


> There are some great spots in southern streams. I would definitely say bigger fish are readily available in many farm ditches compared to many northern streams. "Better" is a relative term to me. Often times conditions seem to be the biggest factor. Most of the southern streams I fish targetting larger fish are marginal and once the weather turns hot the fish disappear. Even during prime water temps many of these streams have tiny sections where most of the trout are found. Sadly, about 7 years ago the best "big fish" stretch I had the pleasure of finding was dredged and the trees cut from the banks by the road commission. It was only a couple miles of stream and has not recovered since. Most of the "trophy" 20+ inch fish I have caught have come from southern Michigan (below) M 46.


I couldn't agree more. The browns in the southern type 4 streams tend to be bigger and more aggressive. I've been scoping some new water in my area that I can't wait to fish. Not the traditional "trout streams" but exploring is half the fun. The trout in my avatar pic came out of one of these non stocked unmentionables last summer. Blessed to be able to find these fish after work without a long drive up north.


----------



## Unknown angler (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

Trout King said:


> I would definitely say bigger fish are readily available in many farm ditches compared to many northern streams.


I know a farm ditch where there was a 23" brown caught in a conibear.


----------



## Unknown angler (Jul 28, 2019)

FISHMANMARK said:


> I know a farm ditch where there was a 23" brown caught in a conibear.


I thought you were joking for a second but it makes sense.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

FISHMANMARK said:


> I know a farm ditch where there was a 23" brown caught in a conibear.


What bait was used for that? lol


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

FISHMANMARK said:


> I know a farm ditch where there was a 23" brown caught in a conibear.





Fishndude said:


> What bait was used for that? lol


Muskrat


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

FISHMANMARK said:


> I know a farm ditch where there was a 23" brown caught in a conibear.


caught a keeper pike that way


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Being from Grand Rapids and living in Kalamazoo I have caught plenty of trophy brown trout, but like Trout King said warm temperatures are a limiting factor. I currently live on the Little Manistee river and fish cold water rivers often. No one knows for sure but I'd say the northern rivers offer a better experience. Just one man's opinion.


----------



## Albert A (Mar 11, 2020)

I'm new to the Area, where would be the best place for rainbows? Fly fishing wise? Stream or river seem to be few and far here around macomb county.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Albert A said:


> I'm new to the Area, where would be the best place for rainbows? Fly fishing wise? Stream or river seem to be few and far here around macomb county.


Try the SouthEAST forum. You will find what you seek.


----------



## surfstalker (Nov 30, 2013)

Don't fish them anymore, but best tip I'll offer is find the streams or stretches where folks leave the bank and stream vegetation and wood in place. The more vegetation and wood the better for big browns.

Northern streams better for numbers, but southern streams definitely better for big browns. My personal best is a 13 lb 10 oz brown. I recall one day in May of 1980 that my buddy and I hooked nine browns over five pounds, only landed three of them, the wood got the other six. 

Never thought the day would come that I'd give it up, but painful to see how much damage has been to the streams through vegetation and wood removal. Just great memories now.


----------



## stuck_in_indy (Apr 13, 2018)

surfstalker said:


> Don't fish them anymore, but best tip I'll offer is find the streams or stretches where folks leave the bank and stream vegetation and wood in place. The more vegetation and wood the better for big browns.
> 
> Northern streams better for numbers, but southern streams definitely better for big browns. My personal best is a 13 lb 10 oz brown. I recall one day in May of 1980 that my buddy and I hooked nine browns over five pounds, only landed three of them, the wood got the other six.
> 
> Never thought the day would come that I'd give it up, but painful to see how much damage has been to the streams through vegetation and wood removal. Just great memories now.


So I’ve recently moved to Fennville and have been exploring the streams that are listed on the DNR stocking database. It’s been tough sledding for me I must say. I like to fly fish but these streams are so tight and brushy that I bought a spinning outfit and tried panther martins. Only caught a few 8-9” browns in probably 6 fishing days. I’m fishing right at the stocking locations. Any advice? Do people fish worms with a cane pole and dab the bait in the small pools between logs and branches? Thanks


----------



## optimax115 (Feb 26, 2010)

stuck_in_indy said:


> So I’ve recently moved to Fennville and have been exploring the streams that are listed on the DNR stocking database. It’s been tough sledding for me I must say. I like to fly fish but these streams are so tight and brushy that I bought a spinning outfit and tried panther martins. Only caught a few 8-9” browns in probably 6 fishing days. I’m fishing right at the stocking locations. Any advice? Do people fish worms with a cane pole and dab the bait in the small pools between logs and branches? Thanks


Try exploring the stream. The biggest browns will find the best holding water. They usually don't stray too far from it either. I've caught the same fish multiple times in a year within 50 yds above or below of what I figured was "home".
You said that you fly fish. Find wood with depth and current. Splat a big streamer close to it and start stripping fast. It'll surprise you with what's in those streams. Half the fun of stream fishing is exploring. Good luck


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Streams that fed into Lake Michigan used to get some killer browns when they were planted down here. I'm using the term "stream" liberally.

Saw enough browns, steel, kings and coho while jump shooting ducks to take notes and strung the crumbs together..

My best "stream" Brown came off a rapala in an agricultural drain that eventually got to Lake Michigan. Never planted nor was any other trib in the system. Had to walk down a paved road and cast from the shoulder moving for traffic. Scenic, no. Fun, yes.


----------



## stuck_in_indy (Apr 13, 2018)

optimax115 said:


> Try exploring the stream. The biggest browns will find the best holding water. They usually don't stray too far from it either. I've caught the same fish multiple times in a year within 50 yds above or below of what I figured was "home".
> You said that you fly fish. Find wood with depth and current. Splat a big streamer close to it and start stripping fast. It'll surprise you with what's in those streams. Half the fun of stream fishing is exploring. Good luck


Thanks! I’ll keep at it! Maybe when water temps get above 50F things will start picking up.


----------

